# RIP Walter Becker



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/walter-becker-steely-dan-co-founder-dead-at-67-w500956


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

There was a more general thread in the Community Forum

http://www.talkclassical.com/51416-steely-dan.html

Steely Dan one of my top 2 acts I have spent my time listening to. Never get tired of the early stuff or guessing what the words alude to. I was with them as far as Aja but can't get excited about anything later.

Put on My Old School and Dr Wu as soon as I heard.

RIP Walter.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

one of those musicians/songwriters that seems to have been there since my early adolescence and the beginning of my real interest in music.......my son who is a musician playing with a number of bands and leading his own outfit as well has recorded his own version of Dirty Work in response to Becker's death-he plans to play the song live-born many years after recording of their major albums ie up to Gaucho this in itself is testament to the long lasting appreciation of the band's music.......

yes I know that this post is very much about me-all I am trying to reflect is firstly the man's significance to many people and secondly the lasting nature of the band's music.....My Old School and Dr Wu as suggested by the previous contributor seems about right!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Was looking for something else and found this old thread. (As usual it gets a little derailed.)

http://www.talkclassical.com/41153-understanding-becker-fagen-steely.html


----------

